# playdate



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally and tsuka had a playdate with a friend of mine's two tiels tiko and jacky ( and of course hootie the goffin's cockatoo  )


tiko is from the same breeder as dally and look at the size difference! dally is so dainty lol tiko is the cinnamon pied and jacky is the normal grey










(this is tsuka lol)



























































and hootie photos


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable and hootie is so cute


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Awsome photos! How did all of the 'tiels get along? Looks like they enjoyed each other's company.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

pretty good but they werent really best buds. tsuka was a bully to everyone to an extent lol


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Awwww, what a brat! Lol.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Tiko has such a huge crest! At least we all know Tsuka had a good time being the boss though!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Can cocktiels really have a play date? i should ask my cousin is her cockatiel wants yo have a play date with Suuny. I dont how well it will go though.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its up to you. just make sure your bird or your cousins bird are not ill as you do not want to spread illness


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok! I will ask her next time i see her!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would give sunny time to settle first for at least a month ok?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya. But she is not like any cockatiel. You how they say put your hand in the cage for at leased 20 miutes a day. I didn't do that training crap with Sunny. The second day i let her out of the cage and she immediatly got on my finger, and shoulders. She only hissed and bit me the first day! My cousin has a year old cockatiel named Sammy. I dont think they will ever have a playdate but it won't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I think she meant give her a month quarantine before introducing her to another tiel. Birds are good at hiding illnesses. I'd take her to a vet for a check up before you introduce her to anyone feathered.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that is exactly what i meant


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Tiko's crest is beautiful! Very cute pics.

Hootie is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya. We havent taken her to an avian vet but next week we probably will. How do cockatiel play with eachother?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

depends on the birds. some may not get along and fight
ours just kind of hang out together


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool! Wonder what would happen if Sunny and Sammy were together.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

wow..its jus so funny..playdates, birthdays..hahahhaa.its like we have kids.but its fun n m realy enjoyinh thisss


----------

